
ITeleport Sales Data after iPad Launch: The Case for Universal Apps - Wump
http://blog.iteleportmobile.com/the-case-for-universal-apps
======
risotto
+1.

One app I loved for the iPhone, "Air Mouse" decided it made more sense to make
a new app for the iPad: "Mobile Mouse"

First I was confused. Is this the same app? Their naming is all over the
place.

Then I was angry. The iPad can run the iPhone version I already paid for just
fine and it works surprisingly well. So why do I have to pay for a new
version?

Well the cost isn't too much, so I don't really mind paying again. But...
while I'm looking maybe there are other apps? Sure enough there's one I never
heard of, Rowmote Pro. And it's a universal app so it'll be very consistent on
both devices.

So I paid for that, installed it on both my iPhone and iPad, and uninstalled
Air Mouse. They lost me as a customer by not having a universal app.

